# Is this a Blue Star Fern??



## trevoraylett (Oct 23, 2014)

Question in the title. It's obviously epiphytic and is "self seeded" because I certainly didn't put it there but the leaf (frond) form doesn't seem the same as a Blue Star? They are growing from the rhizome which is getting quite large now (about 2yrs old) and it's a very attractive plant and the rhizome is growing up the side(s) of the tank. Tank is big enough 52"x18"x30" tall (132x46x77cm) to take a fair amount of growth but I will need to reduce the size of the rhizome at some stage - any advice on the best way??


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

That plant does not look like it will behave in a tank that size. I would remove it and transition it to house plant conditions and grow it like that.


----------

